# WPMT and WITF pixellation/audio cutout issues (Lancaster PA)



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Today there are lots of pixelation and audio cutout issues on WPMT (43) and WITF (33) via DirecTV. Anyone else seeing this? My OTA feeds of these channels is perfectly fine. No other issues on the other local HD channels; these 2 channels now share a transmission site (WITF) as of recently. How do we report these issues to D*?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish is aware that their software in the Hopper and other "refreshed" receivers does a crappy job with OTA.

Whether or not they will ever try to fix it is up to debate.

Before the GUI OS was pushed to my Hopper W/Sling my old single tuner OTA adapters worked great, now on my H# there is constant pixellation and audio breakups, same report with the new "hot" dual tuner OTA adapters.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

As noted in the OP, this issue was pertaining to DirecTV's LILs, not Dish Network.


----------

